# 2016 TCR Advanced Pro 'Complete' Geometry Chart?



## krtassoc

On their Website, Giant does not provide a 'complete' geometry chart for the 2016 TCR Advanced Pro. By this I mean: (1) Bottom-bracket Drop, (2) Seat tube Setback, and (3) Fork Rake and Trail.

Does anyone know if this information is available and where? I would like to compare these dimensions of the Giant to those of comparable bikes/frame-sets from Pinarello, Cannondale, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Cannot

Some information can be found here....please click 4th tabs.

2015 Giant Bicycle [TCR 0 (2016 NEW)]


----------



## krtassoc

Thank you, Cannot. The bottom bracket drop was the value that I was most interested in learning; 70 mm on a medium-size frame. If I could only find a value for the seat tube setback, too.

Thanks, again.


----------



## MMsRepBike

what is seat tube setback?


----------



## krtassoc

Seat Tube Setback is dimension 'I' on the Pinarello Dogma F8 geometry chart: http://static1.squarespace.com/static/53f1656ce4b077338ed25a1b/t/55839afae4b069ce52d0a922/1434688252106/

Here is why this dimension is important: https://www.stevehoggbikefitting.com/bikefit/2011/05/seat-set-back-for-road-bikes/


----------



## krtassoc

Incidentally, here is the frame dimensions for Bernard Hinault's Tour de France winning bicycle:

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Zqu8EvmGqNM/UFs8Ldc4mqI/AAAAAAAAAH4/hgkZLCp348Q/s512/hinault-genzling.jpg

Note the extensive amount of seat tube setback. Likewise is the 100 cm wheel base. This 'touring bike' geometry did not prevent Hinault from winning five Tour de France, three Giro d'Italia, and numerous one-day Classics. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=ber...Q&gws_rd=ssl#gws_rd=ssl&imgrc=8JORUdOp5NxXtM:

Greg Lemond's bikes were of a similar design: https://www.google.com/search?q=ber...&tbm=isch&q=greg+lemond&imgrc=ellWWZhOK8uehM:

As the human body is the most important variable in bike fit, modern-day riders would vastly improve their performance if they would work on correct positioning instead of worry about the aerodynamics of the bike itself. Despite his talent, how much better would Chris Froome perform if he adopted a different position by riding a larger size Pinarello frame, including a higher handlebar height that would enable him to spend more time in the handlebar drops, comfortably. https://universalsports.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/070913_tdf_01_lg.jpg


----------



## Stoneman

Has anyone put their hands on or seen in person one of these new 2016 TCRs? Just curious as to what the initial impression is.


----------



## MMsRepBike

krtassoc said:


> Seat Tube Setback is dimension 'I' on the Pinarello Dogma F8 geometry chart: http://static1.squarespace.com/stat...a1b/t/55839afae4b069ce52d0a922/1434688252106/
> 
> Here is why this dimension is important: https://www.stevehoggbikefitting.com/bikefit/2011/05/seat-set-back-for-road-bikes/


Ah, yes of course. The primary reason why stack and reach are to be used to size a frame instead of tube lengths. The amount of seat tube setback is critical and almost always overlooked.


----------



## rick2221

Stoneman said:


> Has anyone put their hands on or seen in person one of these new 2016 TCRs? Just curious as to what the initial impression is.


Yes, a friend just purchased a TCR advanced 1. He just picked it up and I have to say it's much better looking in person than on the Giant website. I just ordered the 
TCR advanced SL 2 in the bright lime/yellow. Again on the Giant site I feel the bike looks ugly but after seeing some other shots on the web I'm impressed. The day I ordered it the Giant rep was there and he agreed the web site needs to give a better preview of the bikes and he mentioned their working it. The bike should be arriving in Sept sometime. I found some photos on an Asian site taken at a Giant store and for some reason the bike has profile design wheels in a few shots


----------



## rick2221

Here's a few more shots some with the SLR 1 wheelset which weight comes in at 1425 grams. The SLR 0 weights in at 1331 grams and comes on the TCR Advanced SL 1 and 0


----------



## rick2221

The rep said he has seen the bike in person and it looks fast sitting still.


----------



## Rashadabd

In case anyone is wondering, I just double checked the original question on this and the bb drop on the new frames is 67.5mm for a M and 67.5 for a S. The XS is 70mm like the old version. 

2016 Giant Bicycle [FS TCR ADVANCED PRO]


----------



## krtassoc

There appears to be conflicting information provided by Giant about the geometrydimensions/measurements of the TCR Series of bicycles. For instance, in the size 'medium:'

2015 Giant Bicycle [TCR 0 (2016 NEW)]
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/_pdf/bikes/united_states/giantbicycles-83945-tcr.advanced.pro.1.pdf

TCR Advanced Pro 1 (2016) | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------

